# Rates



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I checked some rates, interested by the commission change:

Updated 5/5/14

UberX Current Rates

Base-minute-mile

Boston $2.25/$.28/$1.45

Chicago $2.40/$.24/$1.00

DC $3.10/$.29/$1.40

Dallas $1.90/$.19/$1.48

Detroit $2.80/$.20/$1.60

Fresno $3.00/$.30/$1.80

Indianapolis $1.90/$.25/$1.25

Los Angeles $1.61/$.29/$1.25

Madison $2.00/$.30/$1.35

Nashville $2.19/$.20/$1.22

New Jersey $3.00/$.30/$2.25

New York $6.00/$.75/$3.00

Phoenix $2.94/$.25/$1.47

Pittsburgh $2.00/$.30/$1.25

Raleigh $1.95/$.20/$1.50

Salt Lake City $1.30/$.20/$1.55

San Diego $2.34/$.24/1.65

San Francisco $3/$.30/$1.50

Seattle $2.14/$.30/$1.63


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERx is just being launched here in Sydney - its all hush hush with only the "top" riders being offered access. If it gets going it will further prove how useless and powerless regulatory bodies are. Its simple here in Australia, if a vehicle isn't licensed as a public vehicle, and the driver hasn't got a Public Passenger Authority card (Taxi, Limo or Bus drivers) then there are $110,000 fines listed.

But then on the other hand I applaud UBER for taking on the slow-moving policy makers within the Transport departments that have NO IDEA what the public wants and needs. That is what UBER has identified and going in hard, whilst establishing a loyal customer base "against the rules". This is a strong defence for them operating.

Having been in personal transport since 1986, I'm bored, sick and tired of government departments only listening to industry incumbents for direction and just want to see the "end-game" before I retire.

Oh! I do also want to zip around like they promised we would be like "The Jetsons"!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

here are some Australian /Pacific/ Asian City rates - I still don't know what Sydney UBERX is charging - as soon as I know I'll pass it on.

Black is one rate in Sydney & SUV/Lux/XL are all the same but a little more.

Min Fare Waiting Cost per Km per Mile
Sydney Black $15.00/ $1.25 p-min/$3.25 p-km or $2.01 p-mile
SUV-LUX-XL $25.00/ $1.50 p-min/$4.25 p-km or $2.64 p-mile

Melbourne Black $15.00/ 75c p-min/$2.50 p-km or $1.55 p-mile

Brisbane Black $8.00/ 50c p-min/$1.60 p-km or 99c p-mile

Aussie Dollar is worth about 93.c USD
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New Zealand seems to have UBERx up and running, their rate is:
Aukland UBERX $5.00 / 50c p-min/ $1.45 p-km or 89c p-mile

NZ Dollar is worth 86c USD
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Philippines
Manila Black (Pesos) 120/ 2.10 p-min/ 12.92 p-km or 8.01 p-mile

1 Peso = USD .02cents
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Singapore
UBERX $8.00 / 40c p-min/ 70c p-km or 43c p-mile
Black $12.00/ 45c p-min/ $1.95 p-km or $1.21 p-mile

1 Singapore dollar is worth USD 80c
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Honolulu $15.00/ 35c p-min/ $3.50 p/mile


----------



## alanab (Apr 11, 2014)

I think you are the only international contact we have here Sydney. It would be cool to hear from some of these other countries instead of just all these ******* in the states. Thanks for the rates. Is there some way to see this short of loading up the passenger application and scouring the map?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

alanab said:


> I think you are the only international contact we have here Sydney. It would be cool to hear from some of these other countries instead of just all these ******* in the states. Thanks for the rates. Is there some way to see this short of loading up the passenger application and scouring the map?


Yes it would be good to get input from other cities, I'm on hols at the moment (hence the huge effort tonight) I'll troll overseas driver groups and if I find any drop this blog's link to them.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Wish I was in Melbourne catching an Uber luxury to Bells Beach!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> Wish I was in Melbourne catching an Uber luxury to Bells Beach!


Great waves rolling in from the Southern ocean there, next stop Antarctica!

But I'm soft when it gets to cold temps, its about 63degs there at the moment, here only 280kms nth of Sydney it's 80deg and still about 68 deg in the Surf. Just right for the kids.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Chicago not only are you making pennies but you got to be careful not to be shot from what I read in the paper. 

I knew there must be another country where they speak Fahrenheit!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Chicago not only are you making pennies but you got to be careful not to be shot from what I read in the paper.
> 
> I knew there must be another country where they speak Fahrenheit!


Just making it easier for my American buddies and doing the conversion back to Imperial measurements. I was one of those poor sods that got caught in the middle in the 70s and was taught both measurement systems.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Think you got NY rates wrong I show 6.00/.75/3.00

Think you were looking at NJ. World of difference no TLC authority required in NJ. NY the only place Uber is following local regulations and you see the price difference.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't think I'd be driving in Chicago. Maybe find another job.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Walkersm, you are right I was looking at Hoboken or something. Updated.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

For those cities paying not much more then $1 a mile, ouch. Given that car costs are around 50 cents a mile, when you factor in travel to destination and driving unoccupied, breaking even starts to become difficult. At least the base fair covers 2-4 miles of pickup cost. If you drive 5 miles for a 3 mile trip, it might be a loss though. Especially if you have to move after the drop off to get the next request. And am I reading it wrong Sydney or is it 16 cents a mile in the Philippines but a base rate of $2.40?


----------



## AZ Poppy (Apr 29, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> I checked some rates, interested by the commission change:
> 
> UberX Current Rates 4/20
> 
> ...


Question. So is the first amount shown the "drop" charge or as Ubrr calls it the "base"?


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep the first number is the base fare.


----------



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

alanab said:


> I think you are the only international contact we have here Sydney. It would be cool to hear from some of these other countries instead of just all these ******* in the states. Thanks for the rates. Is there some way to see this short of loading up the passenger application and scouring the map?


----------



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

Hi Alanab
You have 1 more international here from London and I agree with you it would be nice to have more uber drivers from different countries adding there experiences and thoughts , I'm so glad I found this forum as I can relate totally to all of the comments posted so far and I think we all expressing more or less the same views .


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

"UberX Current Rates 4/20

Base-minute-mile

Los Angeles $1.61/$.29/$1.25"

All of a sudden, I think I'll just stay home today and enjoy the A/C.........those numbers are depressing


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I've spoked with the powers that be here and there are plans to make a page with current rates. Thanks for the info Seinfeld and Sydney! Saw they added Auckland today.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Larry B said:


> Chicago not only are you making pennies but you got to be careful not to be shot from what I read in the paper.


Can you please elaborate?


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I was refferin to the low rates for UberX in Chicago and in the news I read theres a lot of shootings. Chicago still a great city, I was there over Christmas. No offense Mr Manning.

Read this article couple week ago. 36 shooting in 36 hours.. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/14/chicago-shootings-36-in-36-hours_n_5147251.html


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Larry B said:


> I was refferin to the low rates for UberX in Chicago and in the news I read theres a lot of shootings. Chicago still a great city, I was there over Christmas. No offense Mr Manning.
> 
> Read this article couple week ago. 36 shooting in 36 hours..
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/14/chicago-shootings-36-in-36-hours_n_5147251.html


Chicago is a huge city which also consists of the neighboring suburbs, so we have a big area to work in. The shootings are in the ghetto areas which nobody Ubers in anyway.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

No offense taken, by the way. And you are right, driving UberX in Chi is a rip off. They just made it possible for us UberBlack drivers to drive X as well. Which is ridiculous, in my opinion.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Just opened my Lyft app to complete my driver signup process with them. The welcome screen opens with an announcement that they have lowered fares 15% permanently.


----------



## UberTonyInTampa (May 9, 2014)

Lyft is a joke. They denied me access to being a driver because of a $20 misdemeanor ticket on my background check from 1987. I have found Uber to much more professional and responsive to my needs


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberTonyInTampa said:


> Lyft is a joke. They denied me access to being a driver because of a $20 misdemeanor ticket on my background check from 1987. I have found Uber to much more professional and responsive to my needs


I'm going to try all 3 and see where they fit in to my needs and if it even makes sense for me to drive for any of them.

I know a Sidecar driver that was also rejected by Lyft recently. We will see what happens with me.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

UberTonyInTampa said:


> Lyft is a joke. They denied me access to being a driver because of a $20 misdemeanor ticket on my background check from 1987. I have found Uber to much more professional and responsive to my needs


Wow, do you have an email that describes that reason for rejection? I actually applied for lyft before Uber, about 7 months ago. I went in for the interview, and everything seemed fine. They told me a few days and my background check would clear. I pestered them for weeks to tell me and then they finally said they had too many drivers. I have a fake id charge from 1999, when I was 20. I bet thats what it was. Screws me up going into canada sometimes still.


----------



## UberTonyInTampa (May 9, 2014)

They just sent me a copy of the report along with my denial email. They didn't point out the reason for my denial but the only negative mark on it is the misdemeanor so I can only assume. I emailed requesting an explanation but of course I have gotten no response.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I'm surprised nobody has realized yet that all uberx drivers are pretty much working for minimum wage after all expenses are considered. It's pretty basic math here. The rates are given already, there are only 60 mins in an hour... The good ole days are gone, they are taking a higher commission, rates have been lowered, and surge prices are no longer there because they use way more advertisement money to sign up more drivers but who here has seen one ad to get more riders? In Boston I have yet to see one damn ad about Uber as a transportation company, just tons of ads of Uber looking for more drivers.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

Spokane $1.50/$.35/$1.65 with a minimum fare of 5 dollars. Guess I'm lucky too they're only taking 5 % atm.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> Spokane $1.50/$.35/$1.65 with a minimum fare of 5 dollars. Guess I'm lucky too they're only taking 5 % atm.


You are very lucky....

Chicago UberX =
$2.40/$.24/$1.00
$4.20 min
15% commission

....And they have the balls to announce that UberBlack drivers can now use their LIMOS to drive UberX!!?! Yea, I sure am going to drive somebody for $4 in my $45,000 Lincoln.

GTFO of here!!!!! Who comes up with these numbers?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

here uber x is 1.45 a mile but they take 20% and if you are black you can't do uberx on it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> Spokane $1.50/$.35/$1.65 with a minimum fare of 5 dollars. Guess I'm lucky too they're only taking 5 % atm.


Enjoy the 5% while it lasts!

In Orange County UberX is $1.61/$.29/$1.25. Although I could (and have) work during the day, there is not enough volume and the rides are not spaced close enough together to make it worth it when Uber is taking 20%. It is sub minimum wage during the day. Although Friday and Saturday nights are better, it only gets you in the minimum wage area.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

kenny said:


> here uber x is 1.45 a mile but they take 20% and if you are black you can't do uberx on it.


What?!?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> What?!?


I think he meant to say that if you are working Uber Black, you can't work UberX with your Uber Black car.

I had to look two or three times at that statement myself before I understood it.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I think he meant to say that if you are working Uber Black, you can't work UberX with your Uber Black car.
> 
> I had to look two or three times at that statement myself before I understood it.


OHHHHHHH lol I see now haha


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

lol oops sorry about that. I see how that came off a little racial.


----------



## Uriah Maynard (May 28, 2014)

Driving an actual taxi in Portland Oregon I make between $15/hr and $25/hr after expenses, depending on how busy it is and how much of my shift I bother to work. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Uriah Maynard (May 28, 2014)

On the busiest nights I have on occasion made more than $35/hr.


----------



## Uriah Maynard (May 28, 2014)

Note that my company has had taxi ordering by app for over three years and is by far the most popular service in town.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uriah Maynard said:


> Note that my company has had taxi ordering by app for over three years and is by far the most popular service in town.


Hi Uriah, welcome aboard - good to get more info. 
I drove a cab between '86-'88 then bought a license in late '88 and ran that till 1995 when I sold a half share and got into licensed Limos. I'm always grateful for the knowledge and learning that my Cab years gave me. It may be the case in your city that. Cabs and their drivers have a better reputation than here in Sydney. The monopoly that the Cab Industry trades on made them real lazy and exploitative here. Nightly lease rates are close to double yours, and Cabbies generally take home between $7.00 - $12.00 p/hr after all costs. It isn't the easiest work and some drivers resent the situation they find themselves in and take it out on taxi clients. So everything just spirals downward.

Taxi Licences are up over $400,000.00 so with that sort of entry cost drivers get screwed by bases and investors. This has opened up opportunities for outfits like UBER. I guess individuals like the same sort of freedoms that you have driving cabs with UBERX even if it's fraught with liability dangers.

I don't know what the answer is. Not many regulators are willing to take on UBER, and on reading their partner agreements I can see why ( all responsibility lies with the Partner).

Stick around and be a voice for the Taxi industry - we need someone on this forum to give a clearer picture of the options available for UBERX drivers, who may just need a little motivating and information to get whatever licenses and training needed over there to be a Taxi Driver.

Welcome Aboard!


----------

